# Help me, ex Mirena or IUD users



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

I currently have the Mirena. I am experiencing headaches all the time, major anxiety, some aggression, acne, major hair loss (more than normal postpartum), etc. . . I tried to make an appt to get it taken out by a doc, but the earliest appt is not until 10/15 (they think I am the crazy lady on base for not vaxing, having a homebirth that they think is probably why my babe died, so they aren't taking any of my symptoms seriously--therefore making me wait so long for an appt). I did try in the Japanese community to get it out, but they want over $300 just to remove it and I don't have that much money right now. Thing is, I can't take these headaches anymore, I want to cry daily because I am in so much pain. Have any of you removed your own IUD/Mirena? If so, umm, do you just pull the strings? Mine were cut too short (only 1 inch) so I can't reach them, can DH do it for me without causing too much damage? I really have to get it out, I swear its killing me (probably an overreaction caused by the headaches and anxiety). HELP!!!!


----------



## Datura (Mar 18, 2005)

Oooh, I DON"T think you should try to get it out on your own. I don't have one, but from what I know they're in there good. You might wind up hemorrhaging. Can you go to an ER or something and tell 'em to whack it out? It sounds like its really making you ill, would be justified in my mind.


----------



## wednesday (Apr 26, 2004)

I've had two Mirenas placed and removed...I can tell you that all they do is give the strings a good yank. I would be scared to do it myself, but that's all it is.

I second the suggestion for going to an ER and demanding a removal.


----------



## bean's mama (May 2, 2007)

I just had my mirena remove and I would not reccomend removing it yourself. To remove it, they opened my cervix way up and then pulled it out using these skinny forcep things. I think that if you tried to do it yourself you could possibly damage yourself and I don't think you want that. I agree with pps, you should try an ER.


----------



## wednesday (Apr 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bean's mama* 
To remove it, they opened my cervix way up and then pulled it out using these skinny forcep things.









"Opening your cervix up" would be excruciatingly painful...

When my mirena was removed they did make use of use a vaginal speculum in order to have better access/visibility of the strings, but they did not do anything to my cervix.

When I got my first Mirena inserted I had never given birth, so that doctor did do some procedure to slightly dilate the cervix and man was that a major owie. They even gave me valium and motrin beforehand and then waited thiry minutes for it to take effect. And it still was major owie. The removal was nothing like that. They used the medical equivalent to needle-nosed pliers and just yanked.

...still wouldn't try it on my own though.


----------



## polishprinsezz (Dec 31, 2006)

i had one in for 6 months. i spotted the whole time. the string was really long and hanging out. i coulnt stand it no more so i gave it a slight tug and it came out with no pain. got period the next month. and got pregnant after 6 months.


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

I've heard of people removing them themselves, but I wouldn't have the guts to do it. They don't open your cervix up to remove it! That's what they do to put it in. I got mine removed a couple weeks ago and they use the speculum to see your cervix, then use these tongs to grab the strings and give it a yank. It didn't hurt at all and took about 30 seconds.

Can you go to planned parenthood? They would probably do it for free.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Thank you all for your responses. I live in Japan so things are a little different here, in fact, Japanese docs don't use or have access to the Mirena (it isn't available here yet. . .if ever; heck, the pill was just approved for use in the 90s and still isn't really used). Going to the ER would mean going to a Japanese hospital where they don't take my insurance and it would probably end up costing more than going to the private Japanese doc who said it would cost $300 to remove it. There are no planned parenthoods here or that would be a good option. Since the strings were cut so short DH can't get it out for me, and I can't reach it--UGH!! I did call the base clinic again and begged for an appointment, again they didn't take me seriously, but they gave me an earlier appt. I will get it out on Oct 4th--probably the whole time listening to the doc sigh and roll her eyes at my wanting it out (and listening to the babe in the next room being circ'd since this is the docs "procedure day" when she circs all the innocent babes--I HATE going to the clinic, if you can't tell







), but I gotta get it out!!

Again, thanks for all your responses







I really appreciate it!!

--Barbara


----------



## bluegrassgirl (May 8, 2007)

I really wouldn't try to get it out yourself. You might run the risk of bleeding or the strings could break and then it would even be hard for the doctor to get it out. I'd go to the ER and tell them of all the horrible symptoms you have been experiencing. Most ER docs will take them out for you. The doc I went to in the ER when I was so ill with that concussion back in July took it out for me. He had to use forceps really far up in me, because the IUD was so high up (at least that's what he was saying as he was removing it). It wasn't painful, and I was relieved when it was out of me. About a week after it was removed, my horrible symptoms went away (headaches, bleeding, lightheadness, severe abdominal pain). About a month later, my periods returned. I basically was on it for heavy bleeding, not for birth control.

I too had trouble with my gyno not wanting to remove the device. She kept telling me that the side effects were normal and to basically gut it out for another month and they'd dissapear. Well, after dealing with severe sharp pains in my lower abdomen for a week, and not being able to feel the strings at all, I couldn't take it anymore and had the ER take it out for me.
Right now, my gyno doesn't know I did this, but I bet she'll be surprised when I come in for an appointment next week and its not in me.

Jessie
(single mommy to Emma, 4 years and Angela, 2 years)


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Well, I finally got in with the doc and had it removed this last week, on Thursday. It wasn't too bad to get it out, just a pinching sensation and some cramping. Now though, I am bleeding like mad. . .for 3 days now. Ugh, is my body ever going to get back to normal?


----------



## lasergirl (May 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bean's mama* 
I just had my mirena remove and I would not reccomend removing it yourself. To remove it, they opened my cervix way up and then pulled it out using these skinny forcep things. I think that if you tried to do it yourself you could possibly damage yourself and I don't think you want that. I agree with pps, you should try an ER.









Yup- me too. He could find the strings as they had gone up inside the cervix. It hurt, but was over with quickly- only a few seconds of discomfort.
Just waiting for a period now


----------



## sea_joy (Aug 5, 2006)

I didn't get the Mirena (that's the hormonal one?) but a non-hormonal one (paragaurd). At any rate, I thought I had a bladder infection, took some antibiotics, it came back and I finally realized I had a uterine infection. I felt that the string was longer so I just tugged it out....I figured it had come dislodged and was going to come out anyway. I felt better immediately. Took some more antibiotics.

I think I might get one again, I have the hardest time with contraception, and except for the expulsion/infection, it was great. I'm glad you had it removed.

-Crystal


----------

